# need help with oil burner.



## artmos (Dec 26, 2011)

oil burner is a wayne mod. msr. not getting a flame from the burner.  
  so far here is the situation:

 the oil tank is inside- room temp. 
 put a new inline oil filter in yesterday- the old one was fine-not clogged up at all.
 getting good flow from tank to the fuel pump.opened up the bleed valve and oil shot out strong.no air lock in line.
 took the whole unit out of the furnace mounts and checked the electrodes.-they are arcing correctly. 
 unscrewed the flow nozzle and the screen was clean.don't know if the nozzle is plugged up inside-no way to tell.will get a new one just to be sure,although i don't think this is the problem. not getting flow from the pump.took off the small copper tube from the fuel pump to the oil burner itself. it was clear-nothing clogging it up. 
took the pump apart and nothing seems to be wrong. the bowl filter was clean. recleaned it. the plastic rotor on the end of the pump shaft is fine-no wear.cleaned out the entire pump assemble with solvent and a strong air stream.looks like new. put power to it and it seems to be pumping thru the small holes on the rotor.in all,everything APPEARS to be ok with the pump,but i dont know if there are sealed veins inside if the housing that i can" get to.

STRANGE!! these things are not at all complicated and i think i covered all of the possible bases-or have i?

  anyone have any ideas? thanks,art


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 26, 2011)

artmos said:


> oil burner is a wayne mod. msr. not getting a flame from the burner.
> so far here is the situation:
> 
> the oil tank is inside- room temp.
> ...


Take the small line, going from pump to burner, off at the burner end and bend it down so you can catch oil in a container. Now try running a heat cycle and see if you get oil out of that small line. If you don't then try bleeding the pump while you still have the small line off.
 If you don't get oil and you now oil is coming to the pump, then eater the pump is not turning, drive couple bad inside, shaft in pump is turning but gears 
 are not turning because of a pin broke  off inside of pump.    Paul


----------



## artmos (Dec 26, 2011)

will try it 1st thing in the a.m. thanks,paul. will let u know. art


----------



## artmos (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks,paul- i checked out the pump per your suggestions and indeed found it to be bad. bought a new one as well as a new orifice,installed them and everything is back to normal. something inside the pump gave up the ghost. i plan to do an autopsy on it to see if i can pinpoint the problem.solely for curiosities sake.  thanks again. art


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 27, 2011)

artmos said:


> thanks,paul- i checked out the pump per your suggestions and indeed found it to be bad. bought a new one as well as a new orifice,installed them and everything is back to normal. something inside the pump gave up the ghost. i plan to do an autopsy on it to see if i can pinpoint the problem.solely for curiosities sake.  thanks again. art


I don't remember the different pumps, but take off the filter end of pump.
 The shaft goes through and there is a gear on the end. Turn the shaft and see if the gear is turning. there is a pin going through the gear into the shaft on some off the pumps. You might have to drill out the old pin and then you can replace the pin. I use to use the right size drill bit for a pin. Rebuilt many of them years ago.    Paul


----------

